# mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss verbinden



## Wincenty (1. September 2016)

*mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss verbinden*

Guten Abend,
ich würde gerne 2 oder wenn es ginge 4 Lüfter miteinander zu verlöten um diese dann auf nur einen 3Pin Anschluss zu setzen.

Am sinnvollsten schein mir die Lüfter als Parallel-Schaltung zu verbinden damit beide mit derselben Spannung versorgt werden (und somit ähnliche RPMs haben [verwende 4x dasselbe Lüftermodel])

Ist das so korrekt und sinnvoll oder sollte ich aber ne Reihenschaltung machen?

Sollte ich maximal 2 Lüfter auf einen Anschluss setzen?

Ich will die Lüfter verbinden da ich nicht genügend Anschlüsse habe um 8 Lüfter an meinen Radiator anzuschließen, welcher außerhalb des Gehäuses ist.

Oder ist die Idee vollkommen Schwachsinnig da die Gesamtleistung, die auf dem Anschluss laufen wird, zu groß sein wird?


----------



## Combi (1. September 2016)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss verbinden*

du brauchst ne kabelpeitsche 9-1.
die findest du hier... Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 9x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
und dann am besten zum runterregeln der u/min noch das. Aquacomputer poweradjust 3 USB, Ultra-Variante | Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
damit kannst du auch temp-sensor,durchflussmesser,ode ne pumpe mit steuern.
ich hab einen für die pumpe und einen für die lüfter auf dem mora.


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2016)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss verbinden*

9 Lüfter an einen 3-Pin-Anschluss 

Das sehe ich jetzt schon etwas grenzwertig, je nach der Leistung eines Lüfters,

würde ich nie mehr als 3 Lüfter betreiben 

Man sollte bitte beachten, das im Einschaltmoment bedeutend höhere Ströme fliessen


----------



## wtfNow (1. September 2016)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss verbinden*

Geht locker:
1.000€-CPU-Kuhler mit 48 Mini-Luftern | PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube


----------



## Drakexz (1. September 2016)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss verbinden*

Kommt auf die Leistung der Lüfter und den Anschluss an. 

Ich selber habe hier 2 x 6 120mm Silent Wings 2 Lüfter an je einem 3 Pin Anschluss eines Aquaero 5 LT. (6 x 2,4W = 14,4 W; pro Kanal sind max. 19,8W möglich)
Natürlich, die Lüftersteuerung hat auch etwas mehr Power als ein Mainboardanschluss, unmöglich ist es aber eben auch nicht. 

Plane demnächst 6 Lüfter gegen stärkere auszutauschen. (Silent Wings 3 High-Speed) und die sollen auch alle wieder an einen Anschluss, allerdings dann an einen aquaero 6. (6 x 4,44W = 26,64W; pro Kanal sind max. 30W möglich)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2016)

*AW: mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss verbinden*

Lüfter ist nicht gleich Lüfter. Daumenwert sind pro Anschluß 1A möglich, also 12W Gesamtleistung. Es gibt Lüfter, die nehmen 6W und mehr, davon würde ich nicht mehr als zwei an einen Anschluss hängen:
6,6W Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
6,0W be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Genauso gibt es Lüfter mit nur 0,25W Leistungsaufnahme, davon könntest Du 48 an einen Anschluss anschließen
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Löten ist günstig und haltbar, es gibt aber auch Adapterkabel.
...


----------

